# Ice fishing transportation services & bunk shanty rentals.



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings fellow ice anglers, 

I'm looking forward to being on the ice already as most of you are as well. 

Does anyone have recommendations for shanty rentals in Michigan? I'm interested in doing a weekend with my dad and staying in a shanty with bunks on the ice. I've never done an overnighter on the ice and I think it would be fun. 

Also, my dad mentioned that back 30-40 years ago my grandfather would go out to Lake Erie and there was a service in one of the towns that would load a bunch of guys into a dump truck and take everyone out to spots in groups. Does anyone know if something like this still exists on any of the big lakes? 

Thanks in advance,

Zach


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Your best bet for something like that is probably on houghton lake. I think there are several places that rent shacks. Call the bait shop Lyman's


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Your best bet for something like that is probably on houghton lake. I think there are several places that rent shacks. Call the bait shop Lyman's


Thank you!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Lyman's has a sleeper.


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

swampbuck said:


> Lyman's has a sleeper.



I just looked it up. Looks pretty cool & affordable too.


----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)

There are services that will take you out on Lake Erie when it freezes drill you holes and pick you up at the end of the day. They are not exactly guided but kinda. Makes it less expensive


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

Junto beans said:


> There are services that will take you out on Lake Erie when it freezes drill you holes and pick you up at the end of the day. They are not exactly guided but kinda. Makes it less expensive


Thanks man. 

That's exactly what I'd be looking for. I don't need anyone to show me how to jig, bait my hook, etc. Really wouldn't even need holes drilled but that would be nice. 

Can you think of any names off the top of your head?


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

Doug Duke on burt lake has a sleeper. 989-464-7959. Hes also on this site. Had a great time last year, caught fish and WAY less traffic than houghton. He also rents snowmobiles.


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

Dkarston said:


> Doug Duke on burt lake has a sleeper. 989-464-7959. Hes also on this site. Had a great time last year, caught fish and WAY less traffic than houghton. He also rents snowmobiles.


Thanks, man! Burt Lake is ideal for me. My inlaws live in Indian River and I spend 3-4 weekends a summer fishing Burt. Love Burt Lake!


----------

